# Projector advice please...



## audiobobw (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, it's only taken 6 years, but my addition has been built and I'm ready to purchase a projector! I've had success with Panasonic for commercial use, and was thinking of going that route for the home theater too. 
I have also received some info on an Epson Home Cinema 5030UB. The Panasonic PT-AE8000U is the other choice. 
Does anyone have an opinion on this? Ok, I realize that could be a loaded question on this site, but what the - the more info the better! 

Thanks in advance...:wave:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to the SHACK. :wave:

I have owned Panasonic, Epson, and BenQ projectors, and they were all fine projectors. In order for others to help you it would be helpful if you gave us some more info...
Here are some example questions:

1; How big is your room?
2: How far from the screen will you be sitting?
3: Is the room light controlled?
4: Is the projector for just movies, or are you planning on watching TV, and gaming on it?
5: How big of a screen do you want to have?
6: What gain screen will you be using?


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## audiobobw (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for your response... Below are some specs for the room: -13' X 19' w/ vaulted ceiling, projector approx 16'-17' from screen - (1) 5' X 5' window on rear wall w/ blinds and drapes (room can be blacked out) - approx 10' wide screen. Already have a 7.5' X 10' Da-Lite screen, but may get a different one - seating area about 9'-14' from screen - ceiling mount, front projection 
Plan to watch movies, TV, video games, etc


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome! I moved your thread to the Projector Forum so you can get more responses.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looking at Projector Centrals Projector Calculator... It show that it will need 18' for the Panasonic to get a 120" wide image, and 18' 3" for the Epson. The Epson is a bit deeper so you may not have enough room for it to get the same size image in your room. One thing I don't know is how zoom will effect the measurements as the calculator doesn't allow the adjustment (or at least I couldn't see one). The Epson was at 13ftl and the Panasonic was at 12ftl so both are close. The Epson though is 10db (unless you use the ECO mode which makes them both the same in noise) noisier than the Panasonic which would definitely be noticeable. I like the Epson for being a little brighter but I like the Panasonic for being quieter. I also like that the Panasonic has power focus and power zoom, where the Epson only has manual.

For me I would go with the Panasonic. :T


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

the panny is really good for the price after rebate, but don't toss out some of the LCOS models. the JVC RS-46 is KILLER for the $2800 is goes for and smacks the 5030 pretty easily IMO... Sony is supposed to come out with a HW40ES later this year that retails for $2500 and supposedly looks VERY similar to the HW55ES


----------

